
Facebook is working on a voice assistant to rival Amazon Alexa and Apple Siri - kerng
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/17/facebook-building-voice-assistant-to-rival-amazon-alexa-and-apple-siri.html
======
kerng
Lots of data Facebook can sniff up unintentionally about their users.

~~~
whenchamenia
"Oops, we accidentally saved all your audio to train our ml, leverage to sell
embarrasingly privately targeted ads, and fill in our customer profile
databases. We promise to stop, but while we have the data..."

